# Some nice Bc Rich's



## Justin Bailey (Feb 7, 2008)

Just stumbled across these while surfing the internet, so sexy.



















Gotta say I dig that headstock on the mockingbird. Such nice tops.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks nice  Nice figured tops


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm going to take a shot in the dark and say that Ed will probably love this one:


----------



## HamBungler (Feb 7, 2008)

Mmmmm.....That Bich is Bichtastic.


----------



## Groff (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't care for the first one, but those Mockingbirds are fuckin' amazing!


----------



## atimoc (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice tops. I have never played an Ironbird, but that thing looks like it could cut your wrist in the middle of a song.


----------



## phantaz (Feb 7, 2008)

Sweet guitars. I love BC Rich customs.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 7, 2008)

those are pretty awesome looking


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 7, 2008)

The bich has the most amazing quilt ever...  GORGEOUS GUITARS!


----------



## Edroz (Feb 7, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm going to take a shot in the dark and say that Ed will probably love this one:




you know me well, Matt .

i will state that with the exception of the Wrath, the Ironbird is the most incredible design B.C. Rich has ever made. but it ONLY looks good with their pointy inline headstock... any other headstock just does not work, as the one posted on this page shows .


----------



## Carrion (Feb 7, 2008)

Ironbirds shouldn't have that headstock shape in my opinion.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Feb 7, 2008)

Last I heard from the dealer (www.godofthundermusic.com), those were all still for sale, except for the purple Bich. 

Scott


----------

